# Some advice regarding dark classical music



## moitetajni (Aug 9, 2015)

Hello, I'm a new member here.

I would like to obtain some advice from you about works in classical music which are dark, gloomy, melancholic, obscure or mysterious. If there is a particular composer whose style was (mostly) in this type of classical music I would like to know about him. Even though I am open to discovering modern classical music composers in this genre and would happily receive advice on them, I am mostly interested in the "classical" classical music composers.

Well, I think that would be it. If you want me to be more specific about something just let me know.

Thanks beforehand.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Check out this Wikipedia article about Bela Bartok's 'night music'. I find it fits with many of the adjectives you used in your post.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Night_music_(Bartók)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Rachmaninov's The Isle of the Dead. Not the only Russian to dip his toes into the dark and gloomy waters, either.

I don't know if there's a composer who wrote mostly dark music. In fact, for longer works, you won't usually find the same mood across all movements.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2015)

GreenMamba said:


> Rachmaninov's The Isle of the Dead. Not the only Russian to dip his toes into the dark and gloomy waters, either.
> 
> I don't know if there's a composer who wrote mostly dark music. In fact, for longer works, you won't usually find the same mood across all movements.


someguy will kill me for submitting to the association but... Penderecki, of course.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

ignore this post


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

The name of Allan Pettersson (1911-1980) came to mind. Though I heard only few of his symphonies, they are mostly dark throughout. I don't know about composers of dark music in the Classical period.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

https://www.google.com.uy/?gws_rd=cr&ei=ZxxvUvrrItDD4AONp4CQCQ#q=dark+site:www.talkclassical.com


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

Berlioz - Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem)


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

This work first pops into mind [I just listened to it the other day]

Schoenberg - Transfigured Night


----------

